# Divorce filed. What are my responsibilities?



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

If my wife files for divorce and then asks me to move out should I continue to support her. She has a job. I have asked her how she is going to support herself before and she tells me that I don't need to worry about it because she can handle it. I think she wants me to get another place and then also pay her expenses. Should I do this?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You should get advice from a lawyer in your area to find out what your obligations and rights are. Taking advice on legal matters from strangers on the Internet is pretty risky.

Around here, spousal support depends on the income difference between the spouses and length of the marriage. Kids are another big issue, but you don't mention any. Until you're officially split up, you're also both liable for joint debts, like mortgages and loan payments. Regardless of whether you're living there or not. 

You can also ask her why you should move out if she wants a divorce. Let her move out and find a place. There could be legal implications of moving out first. Again, talk to a lawyer.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

